# [emerge] muchos errores al actualizar (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a esta gran familia Gentoo

Bueno el caso es que ya tengo dos semanas con este problema:

```
Carlos ~ # emerge -uDvNa world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1 [4.8.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla (-gold%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="glib iconv pch qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtk mng nas pch qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nis -raster" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="iconv mysql odbc pch postgres qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r1  USE="alsa custom-optimization dbus gnome java startup-notification -debug -libnotify -wifi" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.19  USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.7  USE="alsa custom-optimization dbus gnome java python sqlite startup-notification -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="accessibility kde pch phonon (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6-r1 [3.5.7] USE="alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus gnome java startup-notification -libnotify% -wifi% (-iceweasel%) (-mozdevelop%*) (-sqlite%*)" LINGUAS="es es_ES -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW (-mn%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.28.3 [2.28.2] USE="hal policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1 [4.6.0-r1] USE="pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.0-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.0-r1)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1)

Total: 19 packages (15 upgrades, 3 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 23 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-libs/xulrunner:1.9

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.7', 'merge') pulled in by

    <net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2[java,-wifi,-libnotify] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6-r1', 'merge')

    (and 7 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following updates are masked by LICENSE changes:

- net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.18 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

- net-im/skype-2.0.0.72 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- x11-plugins/gkrellm-wifi-0.9.12 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# TomÃ¡Å¡ ChvÃ¡tal <scarabeus@gentoo.org> (05 Jan 2010)

# No homepage, no sources, dead.

# So long sucker. Per bug #249678.

# Remove in 7 days.

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (09 Jan 2009)

# KDE 3.5.10 has been removed from Portage. You can find it in layman, kde-sunset overlay.

#

# http://linuxized.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-unmerge-kde-3-packages-if-their.html

#

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.16 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Carlos ~ # 

```

 Ya abrí un post con el primer paquete  :Evil or Very Mad: 

info

```

Carlos ~ # emerge --info      

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Feb 2010 23:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD=" x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST=" x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 amr ao arts asf assistant audiofile autoipd avahi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddax cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization cxx daap daemon dbus dga dirac directfb dri dv dvb dvd embedded emerald encode esd exif extrafilters extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran freetds ftp fts3 fuse fusion gdbm geoip ggi gif glib glitz gmp gmplayer gnome gnome-keyring gnutls google-gadgets gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hardened hddtemp headless iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipod ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kdrive kerberos krb5 ladspa lame laptop lcms ldap libcaca libsamplerate lm_sensors lzo mad mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mmx mng modules mono motif mozdevelop moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznopango moznoroaming mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv odbc odk ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pch pcre pdf perl phonon png policykit postgres pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection remote restrict-javascript rle sdk sdl semantic-desktop sensord session sip slit smartcard sndfile source speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stats svg sysfs tcpd templates theora threads tiff tk toolbar truetype type3 unicode upnp usb v4l v4l2 vboxwebsrv vim-syntax visualization vorbis wav wavpack webkit wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xforms xinerama xinetd xml xmlpatterns xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="IXP SB400" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Carlos ~ # 

```

De antemano gracias

----------

## natxoblogg

¿has probado a desinstalar el  dlj-1.1?

No puedes instalar el sun-jdk por que tienes una dependencia con este paquete

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.16 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

----------

## Zagloj

Hola, veamos, son muchas cosas, sobre 

```

dev-java/sun-jdk
```

 Debes añadirlo al archivo (así se podrá instalar):

```
/etc/portage/package.license
```

Del modo

```
 dev-sun/jdk dlj-1.1
```

Y lo mismo pero con la licencia skype-eula para el skype.

 A parte y si no me equivoco, tienes que buscar el paquete que depende de kde-libs 3.5 y desinstalarlo, mira a ver si es algo que realmente necesites antes de esto, después, desinstala kde-libs 3.5. Para averiguar qué paquete depende de cuál 

```
equery depends paquete
```

 Sobre xulrunner el problema es que firefox requiere una versión distinta al VLC al parecer, y no resulta sencillo de resolver, prueba con firefox-bin de momento o bien mira si realmente te interesa tener VLC, la única solución viable para tener ambos instalados sería usar la 1.0.2 de VLC (se hace en package.keyword) por ahora creo, pues no restringe a versiones inferiores a 1.9.2.

 Espero que te sirva  :Wink: 

Pd En caso de que no lo uses con el navegador (el VLC) podrías quitar la USE que habilita el plugin y supongo que te podrías olvidar del problema, a parte  tienes el xine y mplayer también con plugin por si te interesa.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Zagloj y natxoblogg

Ahorita deje la portátil en casa cuando llegue arreglare siguiendo sus consejos. Los errores que mas me dan molestias son los primeros como:

```
dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1 este tengo abierto un post

sys-devel/binutils-2.20 (este hay un bug, debo enmascararlo)
```

dev-libs/nspr

Y principalmente las librerías x11-libs/qt es un desastre ya que todos los paquetes dan error, me piden que escoja la licencia y después desastre  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   cuando llegue pongo la salida.

----------

## Zagloj

Sobre lo de qt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-736457.html

 Es un hilo fijo, básicamente es que toca desinstalar a mano e instalar de nuevo, el conflicto tenía que ver con una diferencia entre versiones de qt que ya no se comportan del mismo modo ante portage.

 Espero que ya haya un poco más de luz sobre el asunto  :Razz: 

----------

## pelelademadera

sisi, tenes que desinstalar qt-* y ahi haces el update...

anda desinstalando todo lo que te tire error, son los qt-* y en algun momento upgradea

----------

## carlos plaza

Zagloj disculpa mi torpeza  *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Hola, veamos, son muchas cosas, sobre 
> 
> ```
> 
> dev-java/sun-jdk
> ...

 

 No entiendo como debo añadir las licencias  :Embarassed:   :Question: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Zagloj *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Sobre lo de qt:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-736457.html
> 
>  Es un hilo fijo, básicamente es que toca desinstalar a mano e instalar de nuevo, el conflicto tenía que ver con una diferencia entre versiones de qt que ya no se comportan del mismo modo ante portage.
> ...

 

Me lei el post y siguiendo las instruciones que me dieron de desinstalar a mano las librerías qt y cuando vuelvo a actualizar el mismo error pongo la salida y gracias de nuevo

```
>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1 ...

 * Applying qt-core-4.6.1-nolibx11.patch ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1 ...

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1 failed:

 *   unknown is unsupported by this eclass. Please file a bug.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3530:  Called qt4-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3156:  Called standard_configure_options

 *   environment, line 3671:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "$(tc-arch) is unsupported by this eclass. Please file a bug."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:qt-core-4.6.1:20100205-015152.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.1'

./configure -glib -iconv -no-optimized-qmake -openssl -qt3support -no-xkb -no-fontconfig -no-xrender -no-xrandr -no-xfixes -no-xcursor -no-xinerama -no-xshape -no-sm -no-opengl -no-nas-sound -no-dbus -no-cups -no-gif -no-libpng -no-libmng -no-libjpeg -system-zlib -no-webkit -no-phonon -no-xmlpatterns -no-freetype -no-libtiff -no-accessibility -no-fontconfig -no-opengl -no-svg -no-gtkstyle -no-phonon-backend -no-script -no-scripttools -no-cups -no-xsync -no-xinput -no-multimedia -nomake docs -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2

Which edition of Qt do you want to use ?

Type 'c' if you want to use the Commercial Edition.

Type 'o' if you want to use the Open Source Edition.
```

luego que acepto la licencia Open Source Edition, sigue compilando y termina asi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  es el mismo error que daba antes de desintalarlo a mano

```
NOTICE: Qt will not be built with XShape support.

   As a result, drag-and-drop in the Qt Designer will NOT

   work. We recommend that you enable XShape support by passing

   the -xshape switch to ./configure.

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'gmake'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'gmake install'.

Qt will be installed into /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.6.1

To reconfigure, run 'gmake confclean' and 'configure'.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:qt-core-4.6.1:20100205-015152.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1 failed:

 *   unknown is unsupported by this eclass. Please file a bug.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3530:  Called qt4-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3156:  Called standard_configure_options

 *   environment, line 3671:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "$(tc-arch) is unsupported by this eclass. Please file a bug."

```

----------

## pelelademadera

yo estoy en ~amd64, pero emergio sin problemas, es que da dolores de caveza es pyqt si no me confundo, pero el *-r1 va bien

proba sacandole la flag phc

asi lo tengo yo

y el tema de las licencias. lo tengo asi en el make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_LICENSE = "PUEL skype-eula"

 

----------

## Zagloj

Sobre lo de las licencias tan simple (yo prefiero hacerlo para cada paquete y no en general, por eso del control)  como:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.licenses

 echo "dev-sun/jdk dlj-1.1" >> /etc/portage/package.licenses

 echo "loquesea/skype skype-eula" >>  /etc/portage/package.licenses
```

 El último error de qt ya es más raro... ahora mismo no me figuro qué puede ser, lo más probable un bug.

----------

## pelelademadera

el archivo es /etc/portage/package.license sin la s final...

gracias por la data, no lo sabia

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un emerge --sync.... ya esta kde 4.4

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace un emerge --sync.... ya esta kde 4.4

 

Continuo con los errores, todos los dias he hecho emerge --sync && emerge -uDvNa world y sigo en lo mismo  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un 

```
emerge -C xulrunner qt-core qt-xmlpatterns qt-svg qt-qt3support qt-webkit qt-assistant qt-script qt-dbus qt-opengl vlc
```

y despues hace un 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

si seguis teniendo bloqueos, segui haciendo emerge -C bloqueo.

es un problema con versiones incompatibles requeridas por kde-4.3.4 4.3.5 y 4.4...

probablemente vlc y ffox no puedan ir juntos hasta nuevo upgrade de vlc. por ahi podes enmascarar FF.

otra opcion es chequear /var/lib/portage/world y hacer emerge -C [paquetes]

ahi pone todos los paquetes que dependan de qt incluidos kde hplip vbox skype y demases..

haces emerge --depclean -av chequea lo que borra antes de hacer macanas...

y luego emerge -av kdebase-startkde kdm amarok y demases

yo a firefox lo sustitui por chromium, la verdad, que es una hermosura como anda.

por lo de jdk hace 

```
nano /etc/portage/package.license
```

y agrega una linea como esta

 *Quote:*   

> dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1

 

suerte capo... yo ya tengo kde-4.4 y la verdad que me gustaba mas el 4.3*... las fuentes eran mucho mas pulidas

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias pelelademadera y a todos por su colaboración

El problema era otro lo resolví, explicación en este  post

Solamente me queda el detalle de las licencias  :Wink:  Hice lo que recomienda Zagloj

```

nano -w /etc/portage/package.license 

      echo "dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

Y cuando hago emerge sale esto

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.license: echo
```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Txema

xDDDDDDDDD

Me parece que entendiste mal el comando, es así:

```
echo "dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

Es decir, en el archivo /etc/portage/package.license debe quedar una línea tal que así:

```
dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1
```

No se trata de colocar el comando echo en el archivo, sino esta última línea, que la puedes meter como quieras, ya sea con nano, vim o, como te dijeron aquí, con echo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

por lo de jdk hace

```
nano /etc/portage/package.license
```

y agrega una linea como esta 

 *Quote:*   

> dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1

 

suerte capo... yo ya tengo kde-4.4 y la verdad que me gustaba mas el 4.3*... las fuentes eran mucho mas pulidas

te lo dije arriba

yo lo tenia en el make.conf y lo acomode bien prolijo asi

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Txema, pelelademadera

Disculpen mi torpeza, en realidad habia entendido muy mal  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  yo ya tengo kde-4.4 y la verdad que me gustaba mas el 4.3*... las fuentes eran mucho mas pulidas

 

En realidad Kde es muy pesado me gusta mas WindowMaker y Gnome, lo tengo para alardear  :Wink: 

de nuevo mil gracias, todo el sistema 100%  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

